
Autonomous driving's unsolvable deer problem - dev_cartoonist
http://noblackmirrorthanks.blogspot.com/2018/03/autonomous-drivings-unsolvable-deer.html
======
coding123
Never thought of this one before... From what I understand, this is largely
the reason Waymos had the brakes on public release.. they keep running into
simple for human situations, but insane problems for SDVs. I heard that on in
particular was that for construction crew traffic they actually had to write
Ai that would detect the flagger and read whatever sign was up.. for Google
this is all data so it fits well into their goals anyway.. but would a company
like Uber invest in that kind of technical problem?

